# Potty training with IBS



## Sarah Peppel (Feb 9, 2003)

Anyone had problems potty-training a child with IBS symptoms? We constantly go from her being constipated to diarrhea. Any advice? She has also been on antibiotics since 7 mo. old for urinary tract reflux. Thanks!


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi!I haven't even thought of potty training yet, and haven't read anything about potty training and IBS. I am concerned about it in the future, though!You had asked about milk and juice. Have you tried soy milk? I drink it and like it, and they even have chocolate soy milk. My son is allergic to it, so I'm not sure how kids like it. There is also lactose free milk available. That might be worth a try, too, if lactose is the problem.We have had good luck with Metamucil. It works for both c and d problems. At first it made my son more uncomfortable, but after a week, it started helping. He gets 1 tsp. every morning in his water.Hope this helps!


----------



## RSeabaugh (Oct 20, 2010)

We are having problems potty training as well. My son will turn 4 in February and we still are not even close. We are worried that his preschool might kick him out if we don't get him potty trained soon. He has also spent the majority of his life on antibiotics for an immune deficiancy. The doctors have not been able to give us any suggestions and we are out of ideas. I know this is an old post and wondered if you ever found anything that helped.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What are his symptoms?


----------



## littlejo (Sep 8, 2010)

RSeabaugh said:


> We are having problems potty training as well. My son will turn 4 in February and we still are not even close. We are worried that his preschool might kick him out if we don't get him potty trained soon. He has also spent the majority of his life on antibiotics for an immune deficiancy. The doctors have not been able to give us any suggestions and we are out of ideas. I know this is an old post and wondered if you ever found anything that helped.


My daughter is 4 soon to be 5 is no where near potty trained and I'm very concerned about starting kindergarten next year. We are starting the bowel management clinic at children's to get help. She has chronic constipation and soiling. Is there a children's hospital near you? They might have a bowel management clinic. We were told that is the main reason for the bowel management clinic was to help these kids learn how to control their bowels and go potty. I'm hoping it works!


----------

